# Electrical and Computer PE Sample Exam by Camara



## pete25 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wondering if the Sample exam by John Camara is anywhere near the actual exam. Are the problems similar to actual exam problems? The reason I ask is because some of the problems seem to be way too easy. Your feedback is greatly appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 15, 2007)

The Camara sample test isn't far off where difficulty is concerned. It worked pretty well for practice but I didn't think it was all that representative of the actual exam. Having taken the exam, the closest thing I had to the actual test was the NCEES sample problems. The main thing I got from the NCEES sample test was a feel for how the questions would likely be formatted/phrased.

I have seen some positive statements on this board regarding the Kaplan sample test but I don't have any personal experience with it.

My :2cents:

Jim


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 15, 2007)

pete25 said:


> Just wondering if the Sample exam by John Camara is anywhere near the actual exam. Are the problems similar to actual exam problems? The reason I ask is because some of the problems seem to be way too easy. Your feedback is greatly appreciated.Pete


Camara sample test does not worth the trouble but is decent as a guide. I was not impressed.

The best sample test available is the NCEES' test.

I am one of the ones who would put a good word for the Kaplan's sample test. Complicated and harder than NCEES' but will prepare you well.

:2cents:


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2007)

The trouble with the Camara test is that every problem on it can be solved solely with the EERM (and perhaps the NEC), and this is not true for the actual PE exam. This is what tripped me up the most for the exam, because I did not have enough study material other than "the other board"'s. I do think it is worthwhile to work through the practice test, though, since many of the topics will be similar on the exam.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Aug 15, 2007)

The closest sample exams I actually had experience with was NCEES and the MGI sample AM &amp; PM exams. I did not use CAMARA or KAPLAN so I can't speak for them.

NCEES also had other sample exams for the old format that when broken down were pretty similar. By broken down, I mean Question #1 had parts a-f, and any letter part of the problem, stan alone, was similar to a new forma question. The IEEE PE Review videos, availible from IEEE at a hefty $220 each or $660 set, uses these lenghty problems in the video. As for where to get the actual book that they use, I don't know.


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 17, 2007)

I felt that the Camara sample exams were far easier than the NCEES sample exam which was about on par with the actual PE exam. For example, I would get 80 - 90% on the Camara sample exams and about 70 - 80% on the NCEES sample exams. I don't know what I got on the actual PE exam, only that I passed, but I would bet it was _*just above*_ the cut score, possibly 70% :dunno:


----------

